# 22 years



## Ken King

You guys should be proud!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde

Thanks!  

And a plug:

We are here because of our sponsors and advertisers.  We are so grateful to them for their continued support over the years and helping us to bring you this community resource.  So here's to them:


----------



## kwillia

22 years ago? Did people use Etch-a-sketches?


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:


> 22 years ago? Did people use Etch-a-sketches?




Vrai mailed out a new web page after each update.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Vrai mailed out a new web page after each update.



By snail mail.


----------



## Grumpy

kwillia said:


> 22 years ago? Did people use Etch-a-sketches?



youngsters


----------



## littlelady

Happy birthday!  I had no idea that y’all have been around since 1996.


----------



## Bann

Happy anniversary - same age as Thing2!!


----------

